# American marrying Irish and moving to Ireland



## TTI (16 Oct 2013)

Hi,

Scenario: An American marries an Irish citizen and moves to Ireland permanently.  


What happens if they have to go to hospital in terms of treatment / cost? 

What happens if that person were to become pregnant, would they be able to go the public hospital route and if so what are the associated costs?

How long would they have to be working in Ireland to get the same sort of health cover than an Irish citizen has?


----------



## Time (16 Oct 2013)

Once they have stamp 4 and a PPS number the public system is immediately available to them.

So if they were hospitalised they would pay 75 euro a night up to a maximum of 10 nights. 


If they needed the emergency room they would pay 100 euro unless they attended a GP first.

You don't need to have worked in Ireland to avail of these services.

[broken link removed]


----------



## TTI (16 Oct 2013)

Excellent, just read all of that. I know we all complain a lot, but in principle that is a great service to be offered... now if we could just improve the quality! 

Thanks!


----------

